
Show HN: MLonFHIR: Fusing Sklearn with the HL7 FHIR Standard - cbock90
https://github.com/chrisby/ml-on-fhir
======
ebg13
"the HL7 FHIR standard"

Which one? R4? STU3? ->
[http://hl7.org/fhir/directory.html](http://hl7.org/fhir/directory.html)

AFAIK, the different versions aren't compatible with each other. How will that
affect this library?

~~~
cbock90
Good point. As of now, we only tested it with STU3. I think something we
definitely miss is a test module that allows for version compatibility checks.

~~~
ebg13
I'll be watching this project. I hope you can keep advancing it. Maybe put a
note on the README about version compatibility and a call to action for
testing new versions as they come out?

------
aliljet
This is an excellent idea. From unfortunate experience, I know this will
struggle to be real in a hospital that's suffering with Epic. The company is
strictly against open standards ([https://www.cnbc.com/amp/2020/01/22/epic-
ceo-sends-letter-ur...](https://www.cnbc.com/amp/2020/01/22/epic-ceo-sends-
letter-urging-hospitals-to-oppose-hhs-data-sharing-rule.html)). The Epic scam
continues unabated, but I wonder if there's a way to add more explicit
rejections (or constraints) for Epic environments?

~~~
coolyd
They do support a fair number of FHIR resources (as required by meaningful use
stage 3):
[https://open.epic.com/Interface/FHIR](https://open.epic.com/Interface/FHIR)
and even more within their curated marketplace:
[https://apporchard.epic.com/](https://apporchard.epic.com/)

